# Slideout Question



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok! This may be a dumb question but I really want to know. When your slideout is pushed inside the trailer for transport or storage can you get on the slideout to make the bed or change the sheets, etc. I was wondering what the slideout is attached to on the ceiling?

I know you all will get be on the right path.

Thanks, 
Ronda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ronda,

We have to pull our TT forward about 4 feet to pull out the rear slide and it's kind of a PITA, so I cheat a little...

I know you're not supposed to get up there when it's not supported, but ours rests on the sofa when it's pushed in. Probably not as well supported as it should be, but I have climbed up just to get a sheet or two on the bed.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We always climb on ours to make the bed before we leave. I think one person on the bed for a short period of time shouldn't hurt.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

We put a 2x6 brace under the slide.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

When we were looking at Outbacks at a local dealer, he climbed up in the queen slide and I heard a distinctive POP come from the overhead supports.

I'd rather error on the safe side, so we don't climb in ours.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have the luxury of having it at home with enough room to have the slide out, so we strip the bed when we get home from a trip, and remake it before sliding the bed back in. Thus, it's always ready.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When we were looking at Outbacks at a local dealer, he climbed up in the queen slide and I heard a distinctive POP come from the overhead supports.
> 
> I'd rather error on the safe side, so we don't climb in ours.


Same here, Jim...and I was VERY glad that we weren't buying the one the dealer climbed on.....









When the slide is in, we may put _limited_ wieght on it but VERY limited and VERY rarely. Of course, it only takes 1x ....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I cheat a little


Me, too. Actually, we leave our bed made up, throw a sheet on top of the bedspread and sleep on top of everything. When we get up, we just straighten.

Of course, we don't have the pull out bed any more, either, so that helps matters.

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its a kinda relative thing. lol. Its prolly not smart for me to jump up there... 275lbs.. But the wife weighs 135lbs.. I dont think that will hurt it much..

Carey


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> We put a 2x6 brace under the slide.
> 
> Better safe than sorry.


In looking at the design of the rear slideout it would be a wise idea to build some type of brace for the inboard end if you were going to sleep on it or put any real amount of weight on it for any reason when retracted- ala Carey's weight example. Talking with the two dealers in the local area it sounds like they see a few of the roof rails pulled loose from the roof from sleeping use in the retracted position.

There are a couple of solutions posted in the photo gallery -brace and roof rail reinforcement that people have done.

Map Guy


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

At best case the roof rails could be screwed into the roof trusses and Gilligan hit all the roof trusses with the screws. At that they are screws, not bolts so I wouldn't make a habit out of it. I'll give you the silver lining in the cloud though. How can you properly pack the rest of the trailer with the slide in? So put it out and then do it!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> At best case the roof rails could be screwed into the roof trusses and Gilligan hit all the roof trusses with the screws. At that they are screws, not bolts so I wouldn't make a habit out of it. I'll give you the silver lining in the cloud though. How can you properly pack the rest of the trailer with the slide in? So put it out and then do it!


The rear slide is NOT supported by the roof rails but by the entire rear of the camper when closed and secured by the rear latches.
We have used and slept on our 2003 with the slide in without any issues for over three years.
Still do not recommend testing the limits, but several hundred pounds should be OK.

Dave


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

bentpixel said:


> Picture of water heater bypass valve.


 This is from another thread, I know it says water heater bypass valve BUT if you click on it, then go to the NEXT 3 pictures - they are of an original brace that was made by a fellow outbacker to support the slide out bed while it is in the "in" position. Even though I have a Sidney - no slideout bed- I still am eager to try + help a fellow outbacker. I would hate too read in a post about the bed and you falling on your a** butt.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

pjb2cool said:


> Picture of water heater bypass valve.


 This is from another thread, I know it says water heater bypass valve BUT if you click on it, then go to the NEXT 3 pictures - they are of an original brace that was made by a fellow outbacker to support the slide out bed while it is in the "in" position. Even though I have a Sidney - no slideout bed- I still am eager to try + help a fellow outbacker. I would hate too read in a post about the bed and you falling on your a** butt.








[/quote]

Thanks for posting up the link to the brace in the gallery. I couldn't find it easily yesterday! 
Map Guy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ronda,

The official word from Keystone is "Don't do it!" We have sent our little one up there to help with the sheets, but she only weighs about 40 pounds. If you want to use the bed in it's retracted position, you must either brace under the front of it, or tie helium balloons onto each of your toes and fingers.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

map guy said:


> Picture of water heater bypass valve.


 This is from another thread, I know it says water heater bypass valve BUT if you click on it, then go to the NEXT 3 pictures - they are of an original brace that was made by a fellow outbacker to support the slide out bed while it is in the "in" position. Even though I have a Sidney - no slideout bed- I still am eager to try + help a fellow outbacker. I would hate too read in a post about the bed and you falling on your a** butt.








[/quote]

Thanks for posting up the link to the brace in the gallery. I couldn't find it easily yesterday! 
Map Guy
[/quote]








I'm so glad I could help...







Usually, I am asking all the questions


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

You can "properly pack the trailer with the slide in" by having a 'Roo








david


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

beachbum said:


> You can "properly pack the trailer with the slide in" by having a 'Roo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For my family this issue of weight on slide is important due to the way we travel to ge the maximum time at our destination in relationship to distance to travel. 
Example is a off-road m/c trip from Seattle to the North Fork of the Clearwater River drainage in Idaho. Leave after work on Thursday drive until tired find a spot to pull over and sleep without setting up. Get up early on Friday finish the drive and set up camp at the destination. Without the option to sleep in the slide without deployment this "extension" of camp time is not possible or requires camp setup in the dark at the middle of the night









So it all depends on your storage parameters, travel style, distance traveled and time available whether or not the weight on the slide is an issue or not!

Just my 2 pennies

Map Guy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Me & DW actual have slept on the queen once while it was in
And I often climb on the bed while it's in to make or strip the bed
And haven't had a problem yet

Don


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Map Guy,

I agree and we have done this regularly since 2003.
Drive til tired, pull in with the 18 wheelers, activate (feed) the Dobie security system, flush the security system outside for all to see, then go to sleep with the slide in.
No problems!

Dave


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

THANK YOU

Thanks to everyone who has answered. I'm going to have DH build the supports so I won't have to worry about it. Thanks for finding the site. I just want to make sure I'm not up there making the bed, changing those annoying blinds to find the slide out and I sitting on the couch, floor, and table.







I don't think that would be a pretty site. Thanks Again!!

Ronda


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

map guy said:


> You can "properly pack the trailer with the slide in" by having a 'Roo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For my family this issue of weight on slide is important due to the way we travel to ge the maximum time at our destination in relationship to distance to travel. 
Example is a off-road m/c trip from Seattle to the North Fork of the Clearwater River drainage in Idaho. Leave after work on Thursday drive until tired find a spot to pull over and sleep without setting up. Get up early on Friday finish the drive and set up camp at the destination. Without the option to sleep in the slide without deployment this "extension" of camp time is not possible or requires camp setup in the dark at the middle of the night









So it all depends on your storage parameters, travel style, distance traveled and time available whether or not the weight on the slide is an issue or not!

Just my 2 pennies

Map Guy
[/quote]

Off topic but where do you like to camp in the Clearwater area? We love to camp along the Selway.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ...snip....we have sent our little one up there to help with the sheets,


As normal, I think I'm one of the few campers that use a sleeping bag. We have 2 King size Coleman sleeping bags that are about 2" thick...we have them zipped together and love it. With that 2" plus the memory foam it get a great nights sleep.

Think I'll start a sheets or sleeping bag poll.


----------

